# S3N - SensOre Ltd



## System (10 February 2022)

SensOre is part of the broad Mining Equipment, Technology and Services (METS) sector in Australia. Within the METS sector, SensOre is part of the growing AI and ML Exploration Technology (AI-ET) sub-sector, encompassing companies applying data-driven intelligence and self-learning solutions to mineral exploration problems.

SensOre's Exploration activities (including AI-Target acquisition and exploration) overlap with the junior mining exploration market segment.

SensOre combines its geoscience Data Cube and its proprietary target generation and validation technology (DPT) with its team's geosciences expertise to discover economically viable mineral deposits efficiently, sustainably and at pace for clients and for itself. SensOre's big data approach means that the Company generates new target knowledge across large areas and working with clients allows SensOre to commercialise this knowledge.

It is anticipated that S3N will list on the ASX during February 2022.





__





						SensOre | Discovering More
					






					sensore.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2022)

*Listing date*11 February 2022 1:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.sensore.com
Ph: +61 8 9221 9162*Principal Activities*SensOre aims to become the top performing minerals targeting company in the world through an approach to exploration that combines advanced artificial intelligence (AI) and Machine Learning (ML) technology, big data and vast geoscientific expertise.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD0.85*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*S3N*Capital to be Raised*$12,500,000*Expected offer close date*24 December 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 April 2022)

It listed on 11/02, but has been under the IPO price until recently. Touching 64c, there were a series of announcements (picking up exploration clients, forming tech partnerships) that saw the SP push above 90c, which was held for a few days ... but now back to 82c.

As a sub $20 million company they are nothing if not ambitious. How they monetise will be of interest. I am not sure the claim of being a tech company (_Technology at core of business;  Fast tracking commercialisation via cloud-based SaaS platform_) will be reflected completely (_priced on revenue and reflected in high earnings multiple_).

_+24 billion data points (data + derivatives) in +2,400 layers used for deposit data layer correlations and prediction _
_+10 year development, huge investment in data curation and cleaning _
_Seamless expansion using public, research and proprietary data Inclusion of imputed ‘infill’ data using feature engineering. _
_Application of optimum transformation techniques _
_Vast Western Australia industry legacy data acquired, extracted, cleaned and integrated : +8.5 million surface samples; +280 million drill hole samples _
SensOre Ltd (S3N) is an Australian company which is focused on fast tracking the mines of tomorrow and believes that the combination of highest quality big data, ML and other scientific computing techniques will provide the next generation of exploration discovery in Australia and internationally. The company's big data and AI-Targeting approach generates new knowledge regarding geological prospectivity across large areas. SensOre monetises this knowledge by

acquiring identified AI-Targets to explore on its own or in partnership with financiers (Exploration); and
working with clients to unlock target potential in a client's exploration portfolio or areas of exploration interest (Exploration Services).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 April 2022)

Seems to me that mineralised pegmatites (Li,  Sn-Ta-Nb) are a suitable target for the technology

SensOre Ltd ... _has agreed terms with Deutsche Rohstoff AG on the identification, acquisition and exploration of SensOre generated lithium targets in Western Australia (JLE Venture). These negotiations follow exciting results from SensOre’s first lithium targeting program completed in December 2021._

_ SensOre’s JLE Venture is the latest of several client engagements that leverage the potential of SensOre’s multidimensional Data Cube and AI-enhanced targeting technology. SensOre stands to benefit from Deutsche Rohstoff as a partner through agreed targeting, acquisition and geological consulting fees for a minimum of eight accepted lithium targets, worth $125,000 per target for a total of $1 million_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2022)

A day after announcing a small bolt-on, $5 million in shares and cash, SensOre jumps 36%.... still under IPO price

• SensOre expands its AI geophysics capacity through the acquisition of *Intrepid Geophysics* 
• Acquisition follows the successful completion of a pilot project in the highly prospective Stawell and Ballarat gold corridors of Victoria 
• Transaction increases annual recurring revenue by ~$2 million with an instant global client base  
• Combining technologies will allow SensOre to unlock strong global demand for geophysics, geochemistry and geological machine learning and AI minerals targeting


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2022)

_*Quarterly Highlights *_

SensOre acquires Intrepid Geophysics to advance its client base and east coast presence
*Technology *milestones achieved over the quarter:
o Geochemistry data ingestion for Western Australia
o Completion of discovery process with CGI (formerly Unico) to advance cloud-based platform
o Successful completion of Victoria pilot project in the Stawell and Ballarat gold corridors

*Services *milestones achieved over the quarter:
o Delivery of South Australia project to Aroha Resources, Argonaut Resources and Barton Gold  
o Lithium targeting advanced to near completion for clients

*Exploration *– multiple exploration campaigns continued at S3N’s WA projects with many assays pending:
o North Darlot – RC gold results confirm basement mineralisation and highlight untested potential 
o Eaglehawk – 74 air core holes for a total of 6,480m. Assays pending
o Balagundi – 81 air core holes for a total of 3,778m. Assays pending
o Maynards Dam/Marloo – 105 air core holes for 2,955m with a further 60 holes completed post-quarter end for a total of 5,288m drilled. Assays pending
o Moonera – single mud rotary diamond hole (22MODD001) to a total depth of 733.10m. Assays pending

_Cash at bank at 30 June 2022 was $4.12 million_


----------

